# UPS for around 2k?



## ChairmanSaab (Apr 22, 2016)

So I'm going to assemble a PC soon,Which will take around 150watt under full load with LED monitor.

I also have a microtek 800va inverter at home but it has no UPS or shine wave tech.

I want to buy a UPS to avoid sudden shutdown and system will run off inverter thereafter.  So I think  battery backup doesn't matter much and 600va is sufficient, correct?

Which UPS should I choose based on my requirements?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah 600va is sufficient. Will suggest go for an APC one. They're very robust & work for a few years without much trouble.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 23, 2016)

running pc on non-sinewave inverter for long duration is not recommended. it is harsh on the power supply, 
though UPS(APC or whatever) are non-sinewave [square wave / stepped sinewave], we run only for mins, not more than that.

if you really want to run pc for long hours on inverter, you should get a sinewave inverter, 
and you can skip buying the UPS_between the inverter and pc _ and run the new inverter in _UPS-mode_

I'm not sure if APC ups will allow it to be powered from a non-sinewave inverter
you could get amaron iACE inverter  [sinewave] at 4-4.5k locally. 
and you get peace, no more fans and lights buzzing on power-cut.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Apr 23, 2016)

thetechfreak. Thanks!
kARTechnology. thanks for info! That is exactly what i wanted to know! What you mean by "mins" . Is 20 minutes okay?

I went ahead and bought APC BX600C-IN for Rs.2300 locally. It's really tiny and light weight IMO! Battery saver mode is a bonus! Can't comment on battery backup but anything north of 5-8 minutes will do!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 24, 2016)

CyberPower BU600E-IN @ 1.6k
Has the option to turn off alarm in battery mode. And 2 years warranty on battery too.


----------

